# How many piggies can you cram in 1 trap?



## rosewood (Dec 20, 2012)

Who said traps don't work??  Jackpot!!  All females, should put a big dent in our local population in Wilkinson Co.

Also, I tried that shooting in the ear thing with a 22lr and it took several shots with a couple of these, ran out of 22lr and had to finish 3 of them off with my 10mm.  Gonna revert back to between the eyes.

All between 75 and 125 lbs est.  Good eatin' size.  Hopefully, we will get more deer movement in this area now.


----------



## jesnic (Dec 20, 2012)

Worlds largest sausage roll.   Good job


----------



## Ole Crip (Dec 20, 2012)

Thats what I want to see... I have a piggy problem also I have never seen that many pigs in one trap maybe 2 or 3.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 20, 2012)

3 was the most we have caught before.  This trap has been sitting this same spot for over a year.  We just now set it about Thursday of last week and put out corn, pa-in-law didn't check the doors, 2 were stuck.  Checked it Sunday evening, noticed the stuck doors, fixed that.  Wednesday, jackpot.  Not sure if when they got in there, somewhere between Sunday night and Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 20, 2012)

Being they were all female and crapping and peeing in the trap, guess they all thought it was a bathroom.


----------



## carp614 (Dec 20, 2012)

rosewood said:


> Being they were all female and crapping and peeing in the trap, guess they all thought it was a bathroom.



Ha!!!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 20, 2012)

What's for supper???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 20, 2012)

After this haul, I think that you should buy a few lottery tickets today as well.  You obviously hit the jackpot yesterday and maybe you might do that again today in the lottery.

I am also curious as to what size and approximate weight that your trap might be?  Looks like a good design.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 20, 2012)

Was bought at Lowes around $200 I think a couple of seasons ago.  it is 48"x48"x8' I think.  As for weight, 2 of us easily loaded and unloaded it, probably <300lbs I would imagine.  Those 3 one way doors seem to work well, they were fighting to try to get back through them.  They just don't swing the other way. 

If you can weld, it would be easy to build with hog fence and angle iron.  You would have to work out the hinges though, probably some sort of gate hinges I would imagine.


----------



## Todd E (Dec 20, 2012)

I saw a similar one at TSC. Thought about buying it. 

Is yours a push door or is it a trip door?


----------



## rosewood (Dec 20, 2012)

Todd E said:


> I saw a similar one at TSC. Thought about buying it.
> 
> Is yours a push door or is it a trip door?



Push, but you could prop one of them open with a stick and tie a string to it.  But it works fine as a push.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2012)

Use longrifle solids in your 22, and a shot between the eyes, in the eye, or in the ear canal will drop them where they stand. 

Nice catch of gilts.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 20, 2012)

Not necessarily.  That is what I used in the ear canal and a few of them dropped some took several shots.  One was bleeding out of both ears and still running around in the trap.  I will try between the eyes next time.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice catch. I'm gonna build one of those and see if anyone will let me try and trap some off their property. If anyone has a hog problem near Walton county, let me know.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2012)

rosewood said:


> Not necessarily.  That is what I used in the ear canal and a few of them dropped some took several shots.  One was bleeding out of both ears and still running around in the trap.  I will try between the eyes next time.



Did you use longrifle solids or hollowpoints?


----------



## rosewood (Dec 20, 2012)

They were not hollowpoints and were LR.  I think I am going to put in my 22mag cylinder and use it next time.


----------



## nockemstiff (Dec 20, 2012)

Well I'll be - pork!  Nice catch!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2012)

rosewood said:


> They were not hollowpoints and were LR.  I think I am going to put in my 22mag cylinder and use it next time.





Reason I sadi that is because I`ve killed between 1,500 and 2,00 just like that. From 30 pounds to 350 pounds. After they were cleaned I`d check the bullet damage. Hollow points would splatter on the skull, sometimes kill and other times not. Solids would penetrate through the brain.When the CCI Stinger came out, I just knew it would flatten one. First hog I shot with it shook its head and looked at me. Those would just explode against the skullplate.


----------



## FNKMLo (Dec 20, 2012)

Good catch


----------



## donald-f (Dec 20, 2012)

rosewood said:


> Not necessarily.  That is what I used in the ear canal and a few of them dropped some took several shots.  One was bleeding out of both ears and still running around in the trap.  I will try between the eyes next time.



I think you may have angled the shot to the rear and the bullet did not enter the brain. When shooting in the ear aim to the center or slightly forward, 1 shot = 1 kill.


----------



## Okie Hog (Dec 20, 2012)

Congrats on the trap full of porkers.


----------



## Horns (Dec 20, 2012)

How tired were y'all after you cleaned all of them? Makes me tired looking at all of them.


----------



## nkbigdog (Dec 20, 2012)

WOW! Macon Bacon for the year in just one trap..Congrats


----------



## rosewood (Dec 20, 2012)

Horns said:


> How tired were y'all after you cleaned all of them? Makes me tired looking at all of them.



Field dressed 4 to keep, gave 2 away to a nearby neighbor to where we hunt.  Gave 3 more away to someone that met us at my pa-in-laws house.  Brother-in-laws son-in-law got 1 so we only kept 3 for ourselves.  My pa-in-law did most of the work, so wasn't too bad for me.  Got some real nice looking hams.  They had a good bit of fat from eating our deer corn.


----------



## oldways (Dec 21, 2012)

Good job I been catching a long time from now until spring you want to keep that trap set, I catch most of the hogs between Dec until first of march. The akerns are gone and there looking for something to eat. Keep it set and you'll catch hog until the woods green up.. Good Luck.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 21, 2012)

Wanted to wait until the rain washed the trap out from poop, pee and blood.  Got a good one yesterday, so we will probably reset it this weekend.


----------



## oldways (Dec 21, 2012)

Poop pee and blood won't brother them it smells like other hogs if you keep it set you'll catch hogs. good luck


----------



## uga095 (Jan 8, 2013)

I caught these (11) in one trap a few summers ago. The trap is probably 7-8 foot wide and 10-12 foot deep at best. i've found that by putting corn around the edges of the trap heading towards the back of the trigger more hogs are able to enter before the door falls


----------



## buddylee (Jan 8, 2013)

To the original poster, I hate to tell u but there will be more hogs coming.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 8, 2013)

buddylee said:


> To the original poster, I hate to tell u but there will be more hogs coming.



I am fully aware.  To be honest, I am surprised we don't have more than we do.  We actually had more on camera about 1.5 years ago and we haven't taken but maybe 10 up to this point.  I wonder if an area only supports so many and the rest go elsewhere.  I figure we will be seeing more "new" ones on the cams soon.  At the moment, we are seeing a large black one and a large white one and 2 black females with about 6 piglets.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 8, 2013)

uga095 said:


> I caught these (11) in one trap a few summers ago. The trap is probably 7-8 foot wide and 10-12 foot deep at best. i've found that by putting corn around the edges of the trap heading towards the back of the trigger more hogs are able to enter before the door falls



We leave our door shut, it is a check valve, it opens in but not out.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 9, 2013)

rosewood said:


> Was bought at Lowes around $200 I think...



That's a good deal. It would cost near $200 to buy the welded wire, angle, hinges, paint, mig wire, gas and electricity to build it yourself.


That is a great catch.

I would have thought once a pig or two was in the trap the others would stay out. That's the first trap I've ever seen where they have to push the door open to get in.


----------



## wellwood (Feb 9, 2013)

We had eight in ours this weekend.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Feb 9, 2013)

That's a lot of bacon


----------



## rosewood (Feb 12, 2013)

The trap has caught 3 more since this catch.  We don't have it set now, have to drive to far to check it frequent enough, so we leave it open when we get lazy.  

Several had asked about how it works, so I have I finally got around to posting the pics I took last time I was out there.  We just leave the gate shut when set.  We pile a bunch of corn inside the trap toward the rear and pour corn leading up to the entrance.  We do not put it on the sides of the trap.  The hogs will follow the corn and as they are eating, I guess they bump the doors and realize the doors open and go in after the corn.  I suspect the others get jealous and force their way in to get to the corn that the other pig is enjoying.  Probably the mob mentality.  Apparently, they are the only animals that do this because we have not caught anything bug hogs in this trap.  The doors are kind of heavy and I suspect most deer and turkeys wouldn't be strong enough or push on it in the right place to open the doors.  You have to push near the ground to get any force to open them.


----------



## Okie Hog (Feb 12, 2013)

Thats a good strong trap.


----------



## broach0018 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rosewood,  Ive attempted to dhot hogs between the eyes while hunting with a 22 mag. with no results on one teed off hunter! lol  I assume your point blank when you do the shooting between the eyes? Im always looking for a behind the ear shot now. Everyone tells me it will bounce off of thier head?


----------



## rosewood (Feb 15, 2013)

I was using a .22lr in a revolver at 18" or less behind the ear.  Some hit the ground, a few others took multiple shots.  The previous time I shot between the eyes and didn't have an issue that I recall.


----------



## Dpsmith (Feb 18, 2013)

thats a load of bacon!


----------

